# Bremsbelagsschraube sitzt fest. Lösung?



## bodobiker13 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi ich hoffe niemand versteht das als Troll-post 
An meinem Hardtail sitzt vorne an der Elixir 3 die Befestigungschraube für die Bremsbeläge fest. Ich hab leider das Gewinde überdreht und es heute auch schon mit ner Kombizange auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Schraubenkopfes versucht hat aber nichts geholfen weil ich abgerutscht bin. weiß jemand ne lösung? hätte ehrlich gesagt wenig lust die sicherungsschraube durchzufeilen aber im notfall wär auch das okay

ach und falls jemand sich fragen sollte wieso ich sie lösen will: der belag ist verglast und ich wollt den abschmirgeln


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

ws ist es für ein schraube?? für torx???

Wenn ja einfach einen grösser nehmen und den torxschlüssel ansetzen und mit dem hammer reinhaun, damit du quasi nen neuen ansatzpunkt hast.

Den austausch muss man dann eh machen...

So ha ichs auch schon gemacht bei der formula r1. Die schraube hab ich dann auch noch weiter gebraucht...ging ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (3. Juli 2013)

wenn alles nix hilft, ist die einfachste methode - aufbohren und linksausdreher.
somit wird nix beschädigt und die schraube geht zumindest raus.


----------



## bodobiker13 (3. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ws ist es für ein schraube?? für torx???
> 
> Wenn ja einfach einen grösser nehmen und den torxschlüssel ansetzen und mit dem hammer reinhaun, damit du quasi nen neuen ansatzpunkt hast.
> 
> ...



okay werds dann mal versuchen danke


----------



## memphis35 (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn du die Schraube ausbohrst und das Gewinde im Bremssattel zerstörst kannst die Beläge ohne bedenken mit so einem Splint fixieren .http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33185_Sicherungssplint-BR-M666-.html


----------



## bodobiker13 (4. Juli 2013)

also ich hab ne klemmschraube mit inbuskopf aber ich denk ich werd erstmal den tipp von onkel-doc verwenden auch wenn er für torx ist


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Schraube ausbohrst und das Gewinde im Bremssattel zerstörst kannst die Beläge ohne bedenken mit so einem Splint fixieren .http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33185_Sicherungssplint-BR-M666-.html




neue fixierschraube braucht man ned das stimmt. Habe auch einfach nen splinten genommen. den brauch ich jetzt schon ein jahr lang. funzt tadellos. kann ich damit bestätigen


----------

